# Help needed for my poor betta



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All

Im desperate for help as my LFS has told me they dont know what is wrong. My HM was fine a few days ago when i went away, but on my return his tail is all ragged, i first thought fin rot although there are no white streaks/marks. the puzzling thing is that when i bought him his dorsal fin was damaged (section ripped and come away from body :-() but that is now healing well and growing back. He seems very happy very active and constantly goading me for food (greedy bettas) so no sign of illness and he is still flaring when given the right opponent (bedroom cushion lol he doesnt seem to like the colour red). So i really dont know what to do. he is in a 8 gallon tank, with filter, heater at 78 degrees, cobomba and indian almond leaf. Am i doing something wrong for the poor guy... please any help would be much appreciated.

More Info: i feed him on a mix of atisons pro and live food, i dont over feed as keep to the strict guidlines as i know they have sensitive stomachs.

Could it be he is getting old???


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

raise the temp to 80 and do water changes every day. the key to success is pristene water conditions.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually should raise the temp to about 82 to 86.I go 84 with mine.How often are you changing the water?Is the tank cycled?What types of ornaments do you have?Did you do the panty hose test?(rub a piece of hose on the ornaments and look for snagging)

It could be a number of things.Finrot,catching on things,flaring too much or even tailbiting.If you know for sure its not the finrot or an ornament,then see how much he flares.If he flares constantly he will blow a fin.If thats not it either,he could just be a biter.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi thanks for the advice  , i have raised the temperature, the water parameters are fine i do a change once a week (not full onviously) no ornaments in there for him to snag on. But i have noticed he is now flaring at the table he is on! so he has probably been flaring nearly all the time, poor little man must be exhausted, i am going to buy a white cloth and cover the table (antique walnut) and see if that stops it, at this rate im going to have to cmpletely decorate my bedroom for the little guy lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol.Good luck to ya.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

It sounds like your taking good care of your beta. Considering that most people keep them in 12 oz bowls yours really has a nice set up. I hope that he heals up fast.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

just to let you know he is fine now, all fins are getting better, he had obviously blown his fins flaring too much at the table lol.  he is a funny little guy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------

